# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  SOS pigeon biset handicapé (aile cassée)  Aude (11)

## Ohm

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 11 - Aude
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour. Il y a plus dune semaine jai trouvé un pigeon avec une aile pendante (fracture au niveau du coude/poignet). Je lai gardé parce que personne dautre ne veut sen occuper (pigeon biset). Je ne connais pas son âge ni son sexe (dailleurs je ny connais rien en oiseau).
Il a repris du poil de la bête comparé au début mais je vois quil devient fou en cage et je ne peux pas le faire sortir tout le temps (je travaille toute la journée) ; et même ses sorties ne sont pas épanouissantes (il reste au même endroit, nous observe en pondant des crottes et tremble si on lui rend un regard). Sans compter mon chat qui lobserve passionnément comme un télé.

Je lui ai posé un bandage mais il la enlevé plusieurs fois (et chaque nouveau bandage est une véritable séance de torture pour lui) ; maintenant son aile pend toujours même avec un bandage (jai arrêté de lui mettre un bandage autour du corps pour tenir laile, ça lempêchait de se coucher et il lenlevait si ce nétait pas assez serré).

Jaimerais lui trouver une personne qui pourra lui offrir une meilleure vie de pigeon piéton, du genre avec des congénères, pas dans une petite cage, pas dans la tanière dun félin chasseur et pas dans un appartement.

À lorigine jai choisi de ne pas abréger sa vie parce quil semble aller bien mis à part son aile mais ce pigeon nest vraiment pas heureux du tout chez moi (il a très peur) et il vaudrait mieux quil parte le plus vite possible (je ne lai pas sauvé pour quil souffre plus longtemps, que ce soit physiquement ou psychologiquement). Je suis sur Narbonne (11).

Merci pour lui.

----------

